# Blue Veins on Boobs this early?



## hopefulwishin

I was feeling tired, so I decided to change into my pjs for the night. When I went to change my top, I looked and saw huge blue veins going all the way around my breast area! Ive had them before, but OMG... this is like a freaking road map! One that stuck out the most to me was on my right side, that went from top to bottom and all the way around by breast! I had to take another look to see if it was me imaging things or if it was really there! I had my husband take a took and his eyes about popped out of his head! If I ovulated on Thursday, which Im predicting based off of the EWCM and cramps I had, Today would be 5 dpo. Have any of you had this happen this early before? Im trying to remember with my last pregnancy and I cant really remember alot.


----------



## lisap2008

I have super pale skin so my veins are always visible but its more pronounced " road map" during pregnancy and sometimes in the middle of the 2ww when progesterone is at its peak. I had it last month at around 5 dpo and my BBs were sore on the sides, but I dont know if I was pregnant because I got sick and suddenly AF showed way to early.


----------



## hopefulwishin

I went back to find where I wrote down all my pregnancy symptoms with my last pregnancy, and it said this: 

5 dpo cramping and lots of whitish cm
7 dpo not feeling the best, larger boobs, headaches.
10 dpo felling alittle sick in the evenings, but could see the blue veins on my breasts. sore nipples, lots of cm.


So, the veins Im seeing tonight, I would only be 5dpo. where as last it was around 10dpo. but I noticed my breasts were bigger at 7dpo


----------



## starbird

Good idea asking hubby  i do the same thing they just know the difference right away it seems lol my skin is pretty thin so i see mine always but if its not normal and even hubby noticed then i say its a good sign  my bbs just started to get sore today but from outside working in on both. Best of luck and baby dust! oh i am 7dpo today


----------



## HiImNana

Mine is doing that, too! I have very fair skin, though. Last week, I asked my hubs and he told me I should be drinking more water because he could see them all over me from head to toe (I might have been 6dpo or so that day). A friend of mine who was pregnant last year showed me her "road map" and boy were those veins bright!

FX'd for you :) Here's to hoping it's a good indicator of something amazing!


----------



## hopefulwishin

Thank you Ladies! I hope we all get the exciting outcomes we all want! :)


----------

